# 2 Abbruch Bedingungen in einer for-schleife



## NightmareVirus (19. Nov 2006)

Hallo! Ich möchte gern eine for-Schleife nutzen die 2 Schleifenabbruchbedingungen hat:

for (int i = 0;(getauscht = true) and (i < (arrayGroesse - 1)); i++) {



1. Abbruchbedingung: (getauscht = true)
2. Abbruchbedinugn: i < (arrayGroesse - 1)

die mit nem and zu verknüpfen klappt leider net... hab auch shcion '&' '&&' veruscht geht alles net


need help


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (19. Nov 2006)

for (int i = 0;getauscht  &&  (i < (arrayGroesse - 1)); i++) {


----------



## Beni (19. Nov 2006)

Eine Schleife hat keine Abbruchbedingungen, sie hat Durchlaufbedingungen: solange sie true sind, wird die Schleife durchlaufen.

Also musst du dein Zeugs noch negieren :wink:


----------

